# Recommend some music to people



## Not A Fox (Apr 16, 2009)

Self explanatory. 


Jolie Holland, "Mexico City"

Bon Iver, "Creature Fear"

Okkervil River, "Lost Coastlines"

Mason Jennings, "Fighter Girl"

Guided By Voices, "Echos Myron"

Eddie Vedder, "No Ceiling"

Matt Costa, "Sunshine"

Mercury Rev, "Goddess on a Highway"

The Break & Repair Method, "You Wont Be Able to Be Sad"

Augie March, "One Crowded Hour"


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 16, 2009)

How I Spent My Summer Vacation - Bouncing Souls (the entire album)

Jurassic 5 - A Day at the Races (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1WzNVU-BXM&feature=related) Never mind the video, just listen to the music.

Suicide Machines - New Girl (http://www.bendecho.de/efda7e90d7-the-suicide-machines-new-girl)

Common - The Corner (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZztlOiOjo8E&feature=channel)

G. Love and Special Sauce - I-76 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHy-8PDdHSA)

Q-Tip - Work it Out (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EMBNIgUhms)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh boy, G. Love


----------



## Not A Fox (Apr 16, 2009)

Stereophonics, "Devil"

Soulsavers, "Paper Money"

My Morning Jacket, "Touch Me I'm Going to Scream"

My Federation, "Don't Wanna Die"

The Decemberists, "Bachelor & The Bride"

Sonic Youth, "Superstar"


----------



## Takun (Apr 16, 2009)

65daysofstatic - Massive Star at the End of Its Burning Cycle 

El Groupo Nuevo De Omar Rodriguez Lopez - Cryptomnesia

The Microphones - The Glow pt. 2

Minus the Bear -Ice Monster

Why? - The Hollows

Radiohead - Kid A


----------



## Shindo (Apr 16, 2009)

OH GOD THIS FORUM HAS ONLY GOOD MUSIC

microphones, why, minus the bear, decemberists, jurrasic 5, bon iver, okkervil river.

i want to hug you all

andrew jackson jihad - rejoice http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBs3ived_Zw
animal collective - peacebone http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxvGHQHiY70
cake - sheep go to heaven http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0mx5ERj1eI
death from above 1979 - Little girl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NIuMmTGb_c
the faint - dropkick the punks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmEwWKqZq2c
kings of leon - red morning light http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXP37lWxSkU
modest mouse - talking s*** about a pretty sunset http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqHCpsxzg2M
tobacco - dirt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME9cHn6j88o
why? - song of the sad assassin (i love why) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ir-oBeMltLY


----------



## Takun (Apr 16, 2009)

Shindo said:


> OH GOD THIS FORUM HAS ONLY GOOD MUSIC
> 
> microphones, why, minus the bear, decemberists, jurrasic 5, bon iver, okkervil river.
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD POST HARDCORE KIDS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## SnuggleBunny (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgZRE_BKKG4
Nice calming song, has a lot of meaning, however ignore the video because I regret to say an emo seems to have posted this... Smh


----------



## SnuggleBunny (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh and just to stay true to my little slogan of being a buckethead fan:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ3_-SbtOL0

What the heck:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P8B-ZhAe7I *Best band ever*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBdfFHpxMDw


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 16, 2009)

You listen to some whiny music, NAFF.


Marnie Stern - Every Single Line Means Something 

Finger-tapping go(o)dd(n)ess. You might like this Shindo, Zach Hill drums for her.

Blotted Science - EEG Tracings

From Mark Prindle's site (The ONLY review page that matters): *Instrumental prog-thrash-metal trio with rhythm section pulled from Cannibal Corpse and Behold The Arctopus. If you like crazy time signature changes, weird Voivody chords and fast technical guitar leads, hop on their stick. They certainly can play, that's for sure!

*Beck - Bad Cartridge (Paza Remix of E-Pro)

Great remix + video (BY PAPER RAD HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) GAMEBOY MASSACRE!

FAN-TASTIC


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 16, 2009)

"Major Tom (Coming Home)" by Shiny Toy Guns

"Shine On" by The Kooks

"One Armed Scissor" by At the Drive-in

"Ex-Creations" by The Fall of Troy

"The Grey Man" by Copeland

"Lights & Music" by Cut Copy

"The Recluse" by Cursive

"The Difference Between" by Circa Survive

"We Are Rockstars" by Does It Offend You, Yeah?

"Air Pollution" by Page France

"Lucky Today" by Cloud Cult

"F.I.L.O." (feat. Shing02) by Nujabes


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 16, 2009)

sHeavy - The Rook
More by them

Has a nice Sabbathy vibe, not to mention all but one album of theirs are free to download here (band sanctioned downloads, mind you)

Be prepared to add correct IDv3 tags if you're gonna scrobble.


----------



## DaedolonX (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9JAd7fGUwA

Pantera - Live In A Hole

My current theme song.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> OH MY GOD POST HARDCORE KIDS EVERYWHERE.



First andrew double j fan i've met... well not met


----------



## Takun (Apr 16, 2009)

Shindo said:


> First andrew double j fan i've met... well not met



I have Candy Cigarettes to Operation Stackola.  People that Can Eat People is still the best though.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I have Candy Cigarettes to Operation Stackola.  People that Can Eat People is still the best though.



its a tie between candy cigarettes & capguns and people that can eat people are the luckiest people in the world for me.

I like all the song you posted btw


----------



## Takun (Apr 16, 2009)

Shindo said:


> its a tie between candy cigarettes & capguns and people that can eat people are the luckiest people in the world for me.
> 
> I like all the song you posted btw



Yeah I have a decent amount of folk punk.  AJJ, Ghost Mice, This Bike is a Pipe Bomb, Spoonboy, and Defiance, Ohio.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 16, 2009)

Old Age of Wonders ~ Rhapsody of Fire.  A pretty calm song, coming from RoF that is.

Mystic Prophecy of the Demon Knight, parts one and two ~ Rhapsody of Fire.  Because it's long, and decent enough.

Beyond this, just look at my responses in the Top 10 song thread.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Yeah I have a decent amount of folk punk.  AJJ, Ghost Mice, This Bike is a Pipe Bomb, Spoonboy, and Defiance, Ohio.



yes ghost mice
yes this bike is a pipe bomb
idk spoonboy
i have a lot of defiance, ohio but they bug me most of the time


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6WcRJQzoGw

Kevin Blechdom - "Get On Your Knees". Fuuuuuck.

Also check out Blectum From Blechdom if you like weirdass electronic cut-ups and glitchy foolishness. My latest obsession.


----------



## Surgat (Apr 17, 2009)

Dismember - Europa Burns
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzIu50KH-VA

Apocalyptica - Path
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGnAzkh9kn0

The Sword - Lords
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe4Fi8z8NB8

Dead Can Dance - Black Sun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVNQBZMVSe0 

Sepultura - War for Territory 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkQ2Dbt0HfQ


----------



## Shindo (Apr 17, 2009)

Bathos said:


> Kevin Blechdom - "Get On Your Knees". Fuuuuuck.



i actually liked that song a lot


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 17, 2009)

That was wonderful Bathos.

I might as well include Andrew W.K. since I've been listening to him for the majority of the week.

Ready to Die Live @ Furnace Fest 2002, Birmingham, AL

The man is an enigma.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 17, 2009)

i added links which means listen to the music 8U

oh and i cant myself, inner g too powerful, i love this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRM3T-5X1g8


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Apr 18, 2009)

Smog - "Natural Decline"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dCP3IN1mP8

Smog's lyrics are among my favorites, I think. Way up there. Enjoy.



Not A Fox said:


> Bon Iver, "Creature Fear"



Oh god yes. I love Bon Iver.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 18, 2009)

"Don't Trust Me" - 3Oh!3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueumuU0RJ28

"Me And Mia" - Ted Leo and The Pharmacists
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsuC_dB77PI (my life song, almost literally in every way.)

"Show Me Yours" - Breathe Carolina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDMKuNCqGss

"1973" - James Blunt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX4-pNMN084

"The Arcade" - Hyper Crush
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dpC7FTl00Q

"Hollywood" - Cute Is What We Aim For
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2wiEfLNZ5k

"F.C.P.R.E.M.I.X." - The Fall of Troy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQkYNXWXRzk (AMAZING GUITAR!)

"Set Off" - Hey Monday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbN0FcoOpYA

"Nothing Better" - The Postal Service
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_9nIljBYTc


----------



## Not A Fox (Apr 20, 2009)

Maritime, "Guns of Navarone"

Peter, Bjorn, & John, "Young Folks"

Guided By Voices, "Echos Myron"

I'm From Barcelona, "Paper Planes"

Robert Pollard, "Rhoda Rhoda"

The New Pornographers, "Twin Cinema"

Simple Kid, "Average Man"

Locksley, "Dont Make Me Wait"

Guided By Voices, "Game of Pricks"


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't think I'd be able to find most of these tracks on youtube, so I made a compilation myself. I *love *recommending new music so if you have a minute throw this on in the background and let me know what you think. It's ten two minute clips of some of my favorite tracks.

http://drin.hotherym.net/Sampler.mp3

In order:

*Justice *- Genesis
*Nobody *- Wake Up and Smell the Millennium
*Bent *- Waiting For You
*Paul Hartnoll* - Aggro 
*FC Kahuna* - Hayling
*Beck *- Volcano 
*Amon Tobin* - Big Furry Head
*Portishead (Roseland NYC Live)* - Cowboys
*mÃºm* - Guilty Rocks
*Cornelius *- Music

EDIT: Turns out I looked on YouTube and they ARE all there! Never underestimate YouTube, I guess. In either case, at least you don't have to click all those damned links and the quality isn't terrible.


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2009)

Portishead - Roads

Current 93 - Lucifer Over London <-I recommend the new album

The Antlers - Epilogue 2009 fuck yeah!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2009)

Cornelius is great, I didn't think I'd find another fan on here.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 20, 2009)

i enjoy how only the people who like good music post in this thread


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Cornelius is great, I didn't think I'd find another fan on here.



Represent! I hope to hell you've seen the videos.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Represent! I hope to hell you've seen the videos.



I've seen some of them. I only remember the one for "Fit Song", but it was super neat.


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I've seen some of them. I only remember the one for "Fit Song", but it was super neat.



Yeah, that one is the best. The one for Beep It is great as well, and there's probably even more.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2009)

I didn't notice you put down Nobody until now. I've only heard him producing for Busdriver, what's his solo stuff like?


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 20, 2009)

Not sure if it's the same one, you mean this dude? I love all his stuff, if you want to hear some check out the file I linked to. It's the second track. 

We could always hop on AIM or MSN if you have it and I could show you more.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Not sure if it's the same one, you mean this dude? I love all his stuff, if you want to hear some check out the file I linked to. It's the second track.
> 
> We could always hop on AIM or MSN if you have it and I could show you more.



Yeah that's him, I liked that sample you put up. Send me your MSN and I'll get on sometime.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 21, 2009)

"I didn't say I was powerful, I said I was a wizard" - Chiodos

Just checked out this group. If you don't mind something a bit on the emo side, this group rocks.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 21, 2009)

I remember when I was back in NH, at the record store they had the worst albums of the year and they described Chiodos as "Music you listen to when you're angry your dad is picking you up from the mall in front of your friends". Or around that.


I also heard they were assholes. Here we go.

I like the link: http://www.ryansrockshow.com/php2/interviews/93-every-time-i-die-andy-williams-chiodos-dogshit.html


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Apr 21, 2009)

Ween fans will probably have heard of these bands, but I might as well toss up a few since they're all great:

The Sound of Urchin - "Scary Skull Eyes"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUdkxGY5SrM

Moistboyz - "The Spike"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-WvbYm3-No

Z-Rock Hawaii (Ween + Boredoms) - "I Get A Little Taste Of You"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffS3OZDPZxk


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 21, 2009)

I was meaning to grab Z-Rock Hawaii from some blog but then I didn't have enough space on my Hard Drive : (


I also want Eye's rap album.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Apr 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I was meaning to grab Z-Rock Hawaii from some blog but then I didn't have enough space on my Hard Drive



It's a weird little CD.

The cover of Bad To The Bone is nutty.

e: Okay I'm listening to the whole album again and oh my god I forgot how much I enjoyed it. I fucking love Piledriver.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I remember when I was back in NH, at the record store they had the worst albums of the year and they described Chiodos as "Music you listen to when you're angry your dad is picking you up from the mall in front of your friends". Or around that.
> 
> 
> I also heard they were assholes. Here we go.
> ...



lol.. In regard to the interview, I really don't care if one of the band members pulled out a sidekick while on stage. Artists' personalities and mannerisms aside, if it sounds good to me, I listen. I listen to just about anything anyway.


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 21, 2009)

delete me please <_<


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 21, 2009)

FOLK! 

*The Bowerbirds* - In Our Talons

*Noah and the Whale* - Five Years Time

*Nobody & Mystic Chords of Memory* - The Seed

*mÃºm *- They Made Frogs Smoke Until They Exploded (fucked up video)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 21, 2009)

I like that mum vid. I bought the album two years ago and I STILL haven't heard it all the way through....  But I listened to some of the stuff that the woman who's married to Avey Tare did though. She's from mum. 


That backwards _Pullhair Rubeye_ album, I un-backwardsed it and it sounds much better.


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I like that mum vid. I bought the album two years ago and I STILL haven't heard it all the way through....



The album is *amazing*. I would give it a serious listen if I were you.


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't feel like clicking through a bunch of random shit, so how about some fun new rock? I'm sick of this "My life sucks so I'll take it out on everyone's eardrums" bullshit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 21, 2009)

Wildberry Blue said:


> I don't feel like clicking through a bunch of random shit, so how about some fun new rock? I'm sick of this "My life sucks so I'll take it out on everyone's eardrums" bullshit.



DO YOU LIKE DANKO JONES


----------



## Shindo (Apr 21, 2009)

Wildberry Blue said:


> I don't feel like clicking through a bunch of random shit, so how about some fun new rock? I'm sick of this "My life sucks so I'll take it out on everyone's eardrums" bullshit.



umm troll?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 21, 2009)

Shindo said:


> umm troll?



no I think he's just kind of a mopey guy


----------



## Shindo (Apr 21, 2009)

oh
but yeah as far as strange as strange videos go the animal collective video i linked it quite strange


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Apr 21, 2009)

Shindo said:


> umm troll?




Troll? Where the fuck do you get troll from? How fucking stupid are you, son?

To answer the question, though: no.


----------



## Sydney (Apr 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> DO YOU LIKE DANKO JONES



A thousand times, yes. We need more stupid fun rock.

Recommendations for me go 

Jurassic 5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohi8NlxjtTQ
No More Kings http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kiqO-F2aS0
M.I.A. (There's more then just Paper Planes. Amazing album) 
Rogue Traders http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_6J9vRZrc8


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's what I recommend: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svLex5oEoTk

It's not a RickRoll or anything.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 27, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> "I didn't say I was powerful, I said I was a wizard" - Chiodos
> 
> Just checked out this group. If you don't mind something a bit on the emo side, this group rocks.



that's my FAVORITE song by Chiodos! (hence me quoting it on my FA page).

really good stuff.


----------



## Daceh (Apr 27, 2009)

Try Tune Up! and DJ Splash if you're into trance and techno. Unfortunatly, I'm rather lazy. Otherwise I would have posted up some links. Just search YoUTube!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 6, 2009)

> Meloy said of _Hazards_' lyrical threads. â€œIt was initially conceived as a musical [...] but I decided about halfway through my time in France that it wasn't going to work as a stage piece. But it would still work as a rock record, so that's where it ended up.â€




I knew I hated The Decemberists but now I have validation.


----------



## Not A Fox (May 10, 2009)

Johann Pachelbel, "Canon (Gran Turismo 4 version)"

Lots of versions of this have the tempo too fast. Everything is stuffy and tinny. This is outright heaven. There's actual force in the violin work and cello in between the main sequences. You can feel it. And the beat actually does some justice to it and livens it up. And the final crescendo at the end? Perfection.


----------

